# Solid Edge v18 3 CD



## yassine-maroc (23 يونيو 2006)

Salamo alikom :

[BIMG]http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/8392/109ct.jpg[/BIMG]
[BIMG]http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/3066/553cx.jpg[/BIMG]
Solid Edge® from UGS is powerful 3D CAD software that allows manufacturing companies to transform their process of innovation and achieve competitive advantage through cost reduction, while increasing top line revenues. Embedded and scalable design management capabilities complement Solid Edge’s superior core modeling, design validation and process workflows to greatly ease the growing complexity of product design.. 

Solid Edge is an industry-leading mechanical design system with exceptional tools for creating and managing 3D digital prototypes. With superior core modeling and process workflows, a unique focus on the needs of specific industries, and fully integrated design management, Solid Edge guides projects toward an error-free, accurate design solution. Solid Edge modeling and assembly tools enable your engineering team to easily develop a full range of products, from single parts to assemblies containing thousands of components. Tailored commands and structured workflows accelerate the design of features common in specific industries and you ensure accurate fit and function of parts by designing, analyzing and modifying them within the assembly model. 
With Solid Edge, your products come together right the first time, every time. 
for more info visit:
www.solidedge.com


----------



## Medo2006 (7 يوليو 2006)

Thanks for this information


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 يوليو 2006)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## badreco_73 (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عز الاسلام (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عز الاسلام (6 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد الكراك من فضلك 
لانى لم اجده
لو تفضلت ابعثه لى على eng_ashraff2010***********


----------



## lotfybelal (16 مارس 2007)

بعد اذن سيادتكم ممكن ارسالة على 
lotfybelal***********
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (15 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

